# Como y con que programa simular gal16v8?



## MagicKreator (Jun 12, 2010)

Pues es la duda que tengo,donde y como puedo simular un funcionamiento del gal16v8.
Gracias de antemano =D.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jun 19, 2010)

El Proteus (por lo menos el 7.6 SP0) la incluye y simula perfectamente: La gal16v8 aparece como am16v8 pero el funcionamiento es exactamente el mismo.

Acordate de generar el archivo JEDEC y incluirlo en las propiedades del componente.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 19, 2010)

En el wincupl 
donde podes hacer el archivo, tiene un simulador se llama winsim.
Saludos!!


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jun 20, 2010)

Si, el mismo winsim la simula pero estás limitado a solo una GAL, no podés interconectarlo con tu circuito completo.

Si usas más de una GAL o tenés un circuito más complejo (por ejemplo, no combinacional) es mucho más sencillo utilizar el Proteus.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------

